# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Problema con cera

## Fraguel

Hola, mi pelea con la cera me esta viniendo al sujetar la bolita al HI, en muchas ocasiones se me suelta ese extremo. Es una pregunta tonta pero a veces creo que algo no estoy haciendo bien. ¿Usais algun "truquillo" para que quede bien firme?. Me imagino que este problema se vera incrementado en que aun estoy cogiendo el tacto a trabajar con HI, pero no se si es normal que se escape tan facilmente.
Gracias y un saludo

----------


## Ignagamo

Para que no se te escape enrolla el HI alrededor de la bolita y despues lo amasas un poco para que no se suelto, yo lo tengo hecho en el del ITR y no se me a soltado nunca

----------


## Fraguel

Obvio... jejeje   gracias.

----------


## ignoto

Otra opción es atarlo a una astillita de madera (de una cerilla, por ejemplo) y envolverla con el blutac o la cera.

----------


## magoandre

te recomiendo usar blutac, para mi es mucho mejor nunca se me sespega

saludos

----------

